
How to Outrun a Dinosaur - brobdingnagians
https://www.wired.com/story/how-outrun-dinosaur/
======
pgtan
The problem was stated long ago[1] and also proved impossible[2].

[1] [https://xkcd.com/135/](https://xkcd.com/135/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yii4se8mmPU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yii4se8mmPU)

------
blacksqr
First, get a 65-million-year head start.

